# Code question for NY plumbers



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Can you put a san tee on the horizontal for waste piping in NY? You sure the heck can't here.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Unfortunately in NY it completely depends on what county or city you are working in. Where I am, no one seems to care but then again a painter installed a new boiler down the street from me last week! I would call the city or county codes office that governs your area.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

We cant install a sanitary tee horizontal on its back in Buffalo NY


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Can you put a san tee on the horizontal for waste piping in NY? You sure the heck can't here.


 





Did you see that posted here in a picture from a 'master plumber' from NY?......:whistling2:.............................so did I. I saw the same picture of his work in a basement. I also thought the same thing. I would've used a wye with an 1/8th bend.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

NY codes are as stupid as the rest of our state.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> NY codes are as stupid as the rest of our state.


Why are ny codes stupid?? I got no problem with them!


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok let me rephrase... they are not stupid... In most cases in my area they are poorly enforced.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Nyc no, every plumbing code i know its no.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

yeah , cant put on back or side here in texas. and every other state should be same. well, maybe not oklahoma. lol


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Lmp said:


> Why are ny codes stupid?? I got no problem with them!


Me neither! House traps and all lol!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

NYC Plumber said:


> Me neither!* House traps* and all lol!


 





House traps are good for business.......:thumbsup:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> House traps are good for business.......:thumbsup:


I agree there... Especially the 100 year old clay ones!


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> Ok let me rephrase... they are not stupid... In most cases in my area they are poorly enforced.


Where in ny are you from??


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> I agree there... Especially the 100 year old clay ones!


Never seen a clay house trap, ive seen some nice 12" galvanized ht's though....that must have been fun back in the day...can you say compound wrench?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In the really old houses here, cast iron inside and all the way to sidewalk. Only clay I have seen is the connection to the city sewer main, down near the street.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Lmp said:


> Where in ny are you from??


Central NY between Rochester and Syracuse


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> In the really old houses here, cast iron inside and all the way to sidewalk. Only clay I have seen is the connection to the city sewer main, down near the street.


Clay is very common around here. It is not unusual to find clay coming up through the basement floor then transitioned to cast. And in regards to your illustration, 90% of house traps around here are just outside the foundation wall. Only the newer ones are located inside the wall and the older ones don't have cleanouts.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

There's clay around here. I've replaced a bunch of bldg drains that had all clay. Much more common to have clay drain tile.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you see that posted here in a picture from a 'master plumber' from NY?......:whistling2:.............................so did I. I saw the same picture of his work in a basement. I also thought the same thing. I would've used a wye with an 1/8th bend.


it should be a y with 45,

I think you could be referring to a picture of mine and if not I am sure that I have a picture of what you are talking about
There is a picture i have with that installed like that , but before anyone assumes that I put the T in they should ask what I actually did on that job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Again, who let this 'master' wannabe jnohs in here?


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

A tee on it's back is a heel outlet 90, doesn't
work very well.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

jnohs said:


> it should be a y with 45,
> 
> I think you could be referring to a picture of mine and if not I am sure that I have a picture of what you are talking about
> There is a picture i have with that installed like that , but before anyone assumes that I put the T in they should ask what I actually did on that job.


Congrats, you figured out I was asking about a crappy installation of yours. Why would you take a picture of doing something against code? We don't need to ask you if you put one in, we could SEE it. It was a sanatary tee instead of a wye with a 45 or a comby. I'm sure most of us here know the difference.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> Can you put a san tee on the horizontal for waste piping in NY? You sure the heck can't here.


NYC code would not permit that. Use a combination y and 1/8 bend.

Keith


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

wye and 1/8th bend is the way i go


----------

